# T tube placement



## akmorgan (Mar 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what code would be used for T tube place intraoperatively?
Thank you.


----------



## mjewett (Mar 2, 2012)

Percutaneous T-tube placements  are coded with 47510-47511.


----------

